# Vor CREATE TABLE Datenbanknamen festlege



## MarcoJava (7. Okt 2007)

Hallo,

ich möchte, wie oben schon steht, wissen ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt bevor er eine neue Tabelle erstellt ihm zu sagen in welcher DB er das machen soll.


danke schon ma für jeden Vorschlag.


----------



## maki (7. Okt 2007)

Welche DB?

Normalerweise kann man das in der Connection URL mitngeben, bei MySQL zB. ist es auch möglich denn Namen der DB mit "use DBNAME;" festzulegen.


----------



## MarcoJava (7. Okt 2007)

udn wo kommt dann das use DBName hin vor vreate ? habe ich das soweit richtig verstanden ?


----------



## tuxedo (8. Okt 2007)

MarcoJava hat gesagt.:
			
		

> udn wo kommt dann das use DBName hin vor vreate ? habe ich das soweit richtig verstanden ?



Bei der Verwendung von JDBC hast du in der Überzahl der Fälle die Angabe der Datenbank schon in der DB-Url. Hab bis jetzt auch noch gar keinen anderen Fall gesehen ???:L 


```
String url = "jdbc:mysql://localhost/MeineDatenbank";
conn = DriverManager.getConnection (url, userName, password);
```

- Alex


----------



## MarcoJava (8. Okt 2007)

aso jezz weiss ich wie ihr das meint. Nein ich habe in der URL KEÍN datenbanknamen.
Der wird ja aus einem TextField ausgelesen. Ich habe es aber jetzt schon anders gelöst.

Hat sich also erledigt !


MFG


----------

